# Snobbery



## gallego1968 (3 Jul 2011)

Is there a cycle snobbery.
I went out for a great 14 mile ride this morning and along the way i saw two other riders all dressed up as if they were in the Tour De France and i said good morning to them and both ignored me even though they looked at me.
Now i may not dress as they dress but i do have helmet and cycle shorts on with a tracksuit top on.
If there is a snobbery it's like bikes as the power rangers don't really acknowledge you unless you to have a superbike.


----------



## abo (3 Jul 2011)

Yeah, there's always going to be people who act that way whatever the pursuit, from gaming to bikes.

Just let them get on with it. It is annoying when you go into a LBS for some simple advice and you are treat like an inconvenience mind. Won't be going there again...


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2011)

You get pillocks on kinds of bikes ... but most aren't.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Jul 2011)

Mind games. They re worried you might be faster than them.


----------



## Glover Fan (3 Jul 2011)

I think we should all take stock before jumping to conclusions. There are many times I don't have a chance to say hello due to the fact I'm going too fast and too out of breath to day hello.

They could have well of been in a deep conversation and genuinely did not see or hear you!

I think sometimes it says more about people who get annoyed about the lack of recognition, than the people who for whatever reason do not return the gesture of goodwill!

Of course some people are just ignorant and without sounding brash I'm sure there are people who don't care how far you have cycled or what type of bike you ride!


----------



## gallego1968 (3 Jul 2011)

These two riders weren't together as these were separate incidences.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2011)

gallego1968 said:


> Now i may not dress as they dress but i do have helmet and cycle shorts on with a tracksuit top on.


you wear lycra shorts John?


----------



## NormanD (3 Jul 2011)

Just ignore them as it's the same in all walks of life, whether you drive a car/ fly a plane/ sail a boat / the job you do, you'll find them all there lurking ... oh wait I'm on a road bike now ... ignores OP post


----------



## Oldbloke (3 Jul 2011)

I live in France & when I'm out (lycra, helmet & ALWAYS a plain jersey) it's invariably the prize-guys in their matching kit with "Credit Agricole/FDJ/etc etc plastered all over them who blank me; on the rare occasions that I overtake them I usually get glared at if I bonjour them  


When I rode sports bikes in the UK it was usually the HD/Goldwing/BMW riders who didn't nod....


----------



## downfader (3 Jul 2011)

I nearly cause some poor sod to crash last year. I thought it rude not to alert him to my presence as I overtook so said a cheery "good morning!" He veered violently to the left into the kerb with shock, nearly wobbling off. 

  

Saving grace was we were both going up hill at the time rather than down.


----------



## Red Light (3 Jul 2011)

I usually do a small wave or nod of the head when I meet another cyclist but I do wonder why. When I'm walking I don't greet every pedestrian I come across, when I'm driving I don't wave to all the other drivers so why when I'm cycling do I wave to other cyclists? "Serious" roadies though are the ones that wave back least often.

I can remember a time when the AA and RAC gave you metal membership badges to mount on your front bumper or radiator grill and you used to wave or flash other members when you saw them and patrol men used to salute you. But that died years ago.


----------



## endoman (3 Jul 2011)

I acknowledge every cyclist I see, and without exception there is a nod or wave / raise of hand reciprocated. Maybe it's a regional thing? Roadies, commuters, whatever, all very polite .


----------



## Norm (3 Jul 2011)

Red Light said:


> I usually do a small wave or nod of the head when I meet another cyclist but I do wonder why. When I'm walking I don't greet every pedestrian I come across, when I'm driving I don't wave to all the other drivers so why when I'm cycling do I wave to other cyclists? "Serious" roadies though are the ones that wave back least often.


I don't greet pedestrians in town but I will say hi if I'm walking where there aren't many others around.

When driving the Land Rover or, in past times, the Porsche, I'd wave at others in similar cars (although Defender drivers would never acknowledge anyone in a Freelander or Chav Rover Discovery  ) and, outside London, I nod at anyone on a PTW when I'm out on a motorbike, even when riding a Harley (although that does confuse people on UJM's as Harley riders aren't supposed to acknowledge them  ).

I even cross-pollinate. I say hi to walkers when I'm cycling and cyclists when I'm walking, I'll nod at cyclists when on the motorbike and vice versa and I say hi to horse riders even though I haven't been on a horse in about 40 years.


----------



## endoman (3 Jul 2011)

When I had a Porsche there was the Porsche " flash" used by owners.
When out walking in the country I say hello to everyone I meet, not in town obviously, but yep on all walks out of town.


----------



## Wednesday (3 Jul 2011)

I figured it was like walkers saying hi to each other. I don't really get it, but I suppose it's nice. I smile at walkers or cyclists if they're coming the other way on a path (and of course thank anyone who stops or moves aside for me), but I don't see the point of saying something when overtaking/being overtaken since there's no eye contact.


----------



## pepecat (3 Jul 2011)

I find the cyclists around Bham and Warwickshire to be a friendly bunch, generally. Apart from the serious intense roadie types you meet up Clent and some commuters who think you're an idiot, everyone else I've met has been very cheery. Friendliest of all were a
whole posse from a cycling club - Beacon Road CC I think.

I figure the saying hi thing is a secret acknowldgement of the cyclists' secret........cycling is fun!!!! It's like an unspoken 'yeah, this is great isn't it'


----------



## gallego1968 (3 Jul 2011)

I suppose it could be a London thing as most people here don't talk to each other, i make a point on saying morning to anyone out and about early mornings as it is friendly and polite but don't always get a reply.


----------



## zexel (3 Jul 2011)

If you’re going to wave on a road ride, remember that like waves at like. While it’s perfectly fine to wave at every bicycle you see, frankly, it’s a little strange—it’s like a puppy who joyously greets and slobbers on every person it meets, even the guy robbing its house. Instead, try waving at people who are riding in a manner similar to your own. If you’re out on your touring bike with a couple panniers full of granola and dry underwear, wave at other touring bikes. If you’re out on your road bike doing your best impression of a Euro pro, wave at other Euro faux-pros. And so forth. Remember—waving is like doing intervals. You can only do so many on a ride before you get depleted.

You may also choose to show disapproval for someone’s appearance or equipment choice by withholding a greeting you might otherwise have proffered, or by failing to return one. This is known as the "passive insult." While petty and immature, it is nonetheless acceptable as your intent cannot be proven.


----------



## raindog (3 Jul 2011)

Life's too short to even worry about stuff like this.


----------



## Fnaar (3 Jul 2011)

If anyone rides past me without so much as a "hello" or a cheery wink, I hunt them down, pin them to the ground, shout "HELLLLLOOOOOOOOO!!!!" in their face and then Clint-Eastwood-walk away, brushing the palms of my hands together as if brushing off dust. They learn. They have to learn.


----------



## abo (3 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> When I had a Porsche there was the Porsche " flash" used by owners.
> When out walking in the country I say hello to everyone I meet, not in town obviously, but yep on all walks out of town.



Was like that when my wife and I had Minis (old ones, not them new fangled things). It got a bit bonkers when you'd go to a Mini event. I remember going to Santa Pod for the National Mini Showdown one time and when we got close every other car was a Mini, so it was just flash flash flash lol


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jul 2011)

When I cycled from Sweden to Gibraltar with a mate, almost all the peloton of every group of cyclists who rode past us or overtook us, offered a greeting or words of encouragment, whether it was in Danish, German, French or Spanish. 

When we stopped after being overtaken by a large group (30+) in Spain, they were keen to know of our ride, even though they spoke little English.

Even when I was cycling in and around Benidorm on holiday, there were some pro teams there and most acknowledged me with a nod, wave, smile or an 'Hola'.

It doesn't cost anything to be friendly and civil, however good (you think) you are.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

Whilst I see no hard in standing on the terrace at Twickenham wearing, say an England or British Lions shirt I would never ever have dreamed of turning up to play rugby in a representative kit.

I don't understand why people who ride bikes wear team kit. If you ain't on the team don't wear the team kit. There's a chap in these parts I come across on rural rides, full kit on his team replica bike. He must hate it when I pass him on the hills on a 600 quid tourer wearing baggies..


----------



## zexel (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Whilst I see no hard in standing on the terrace at Twickenham wearing, say an England or British Lions shirt I would never ever have dreamed of turning up to play rugby in a representative kit.
> 
> *I don't understand why people who ride bikes wear team kit*. If you ain't on the team don't wear the team kit. There's a chap in these parts I come across on rural rides, full kit on his team replica bike. He must hate it when I pass him on the hills on a 600 quid tourer wearing baggies..



Probably the same reason I wear a Tom Simpson World Champion jersey.... to wind up people who worry about these kind of things.


----------



## steve52 (3 Jul 2011)

i talk to anyone and eveyone, unless im busy makeing stringy bits and cant spare the breath


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jul 2011)

I say hello now and again, and people often say hello to me. Try not to be put out if someone ignores you though. What you think of as snobbery or ignorance, might just be shyness. Some people just like to keep themselves to themselves or feel uncomfortable with social interaction.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I don't understand why people who ride bikes wear team kit.



I've always assumed it's to show support for their favourite team.

I didn't keep count of the number of cyclists I saw on my ride this morning, mostly roadies, but also some MTBers. I achknowledge everyone I see with either "hola" - I'm in Spain - a wave, or at least a smile and a nod. I tend to save smiles and nods for anyone coming towards me who is obviously working hard, so I'm not putting them under any pressure to speak in return!

A lot of people ride in team kit here - pro cycling is well supported in Spain - and they're always friendly. Most other roadies at least give me a wave, except for one who I see regularly who is always going flat out and totally focused. Some of the MTBers in "normal" clothes who I greet look a bit startled - a lot of MTBers here wear full lycra, presumably to keep a bit cooler - so I think there may be a bit of lycra snobbery. I've never seen a roadie in anything but full lycra.

There are only 2 or 3 other female roadies who I've seen, and I think one of the reasons everyone is so friendly towards me is because it's such a novelty to see a woman on a road bike.


----------



## Glover Fan (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Whilst I see no hard in standing on the terrace at Twickenham wearing, say an England or British Lions shirt I would never ever have dreamed of turning up to play rugby in a representative kit.
> 
> I don't understand why people who ride bikes wear team kit. If you ain't on the team don't wear the team kit. There's a chap in these parts I come across on rural rides, full kit on his team replica bike. He must hate it when I pass him on the hills on a 600 quid tourer wearing baggies..


Oh _DO_ STFU.

People can do what they bloody well like and if that means wearing full replica kit then so be it, likewise if they wanna go out in Sports Direct joggers and a fleece.

Is this some kind of reverse snobbery or what? Lots of people who moan about lack of waves and what other people are wearing really need to get a grip and dare I say it _get a life_!

Jesus christ, a lovely Sunday morning, had a lovely group ride in my Team Katusha replica lycra kit and got dropped plenty of times up Frocester hill.


----------



## apollo179 (3 Jul 2011)

I rather like the idea of doing a salute as you go by.
Although i think personally i will continue my hallo policy and only salute those who salute me first. People arnt 2 freindly round these parts.


Red Light said:


> I usually do a small wave or nod of the head when I meet another cyclist but I do wonder why. When I'm walking I don't greet every pedestrian I come across, when I'm driving I don't wave to all the other drivers so why when I'm cycling do I wave to other cyclists? "Serious" roadies though are the ones that wave back least often.
> 
> I can remember a time when the AA and RAC gave you metal membership badges to mount on your front bumper or radiator grill and you used to wave or flash other members when you saw them and patrol men used to salute you. But that died years ago.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I rather like the idea of doing a salute as you go by.
> Although i think personally i will continue my hallo policy and only salute those who salute me first. People arnt 2 freindly round these parts.



But what if they've got the same policy?!


----------



## apollo179 (3 Jul 2011)

Then we just exchange mildly dissaproving glances.


----------



## chillyuk (3 Jul 2011)

I had a lovely ride out this morning and everyone was sociable.

The OP needs to learn the art of inverse snobbery.


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2011)

Sometimes I acknowledge other times I don't... most of the time if I notice someone acknowledging me I'll respond but I may be more concerned about something else so not respond. I'm not going to give it a second thought if someone doesn't respond. If it bothers you I suggest you might need need the services of a councillor. 



GregCollins said:


> I don't understand why people who ride bikes wear team kit. If you ain't on the team don't wear the team kit. There's a chap in these parts I come across on rural rides, full kit on his team replica bike. He must hate it when I pass him on the hills on a 600 quid tourer wearing baggies..


besides that team kit is often not only the cheapest way to get top-draw cycling kit... but the ONLY way to get it?


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2011)

I'le usually nod, say 'Hello' or whatever. Unless I'm away with the fairies or nattering to someone or some such.
Usually people reply, sometimes they don't.
Can't say it bothers me all that much. Maybe they're away with the fairies.


----------



## corshamjim (3 Jul 2011)

On my regular commute I like to wave to everybody - walkers, cyclists and any motorists who have had to hold back waiting to overtake me or otherwise shown me some consideration. You never know when I or one of them might need some help, so it's good to know we're all a friendly bunch. The local motorists quite often happily give way to me now - I feel a lot safer on the road feeling that most of them are on my side than against me.


----------



## brockers (3 Jul 2011)

I have difficulty remembering anybody greeting me first in the last three years during my rides around SE London and Kent. I tend to look a bit 'euro pro', but I'm always the first to acknowledge anyone on a bike, even if it's just a flick of the fingers, resulting in a return rate around thirty percent. Friendly bunch around here. Not.


----------



## apollo179 (3 Jul 2011)

Maybe the problem lies in your"just a flick of the fingers" try a friendly wave , go down a storm brixton way.


brockers said:


> I have difficulty remembering anybody greeting me first in the last three years during my rides around SE London and Kent. I tend to look a bit 'euro pro', but I'm always the first to acknowledge anyone on a bike, even if it's just a flick of the fingers, resulting in a return rate around thirty percent. Friendly bunch around here. Not.


----------



## brockers (3 Jul 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Maybe the problem lies in your"just a flick of the fingers" try a friendly wave , go down a storm brixton way.



I have tried a friendly wave. Many times. The problem isn't with me.


----------



## apollo179 (3 Jul 2011)

TBH london is quite busy with bikes these days , it would almost be like expecting cars to aknowledge each other. There is some chat while waiting at lights but simple acknowledgement in london is void i suggest.


brockers said:


> I have tried a friendly wave. Many times. The problem isn't with me.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jul 2011)

Not all people who ride bikes are cyclists.

And not all cyclists are people!


----------



## downfader (3 Jul 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Not all people who ride bikes are cyclists.
> 
> And not all cyclists are people!




Wheres that pic of the chimp on the bike smoking a fag when you need it!   

As for team kit. I sometimes wear a LiquiGas jersey. Its no different to wearing a ManU shirt imo. Except I actually do something in mine to break a sweat (other than overeating at KFC).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Oh _DO_ STFU.



Cycling doesn't do much for your temper does it? Touch a nerve did I? Or do you just not tolerate dissent from your pov?


----------



## Adasta (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I don't understand why people who ride bikes wear team kit.



Where do you stand on replica jerseys? Do you dislike them or is it those who wear the full whack, so to speak?

I buy replica jerseys because I know they're designed for the activity and will be pretty good quality. £20 for a jersey is pretty good, I think. I must admit that I find it odd when people wear full team kit. It just seems needless.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

Adasta said:


> Where do you stand on replica jerseys? Do you dislike them or is it those who wear the full whack, so to speak?
> 
> I buy replica jerseys because I know they're designed for the activity and will be pretty good quality. £20 for a jersey is pretty good, I think. I must admit that I find it odd when people wear full team kit. It just seems needless.



If you buy team jersey cos it is cheap I can see the point, though I've always found club or generic stuff just as good and just as cheap.

If you wear retro stuff, honouring the teams and riders of the past then chapeau. But to dress like a wannabee, right down to the socks, in the current team kit, when you are a never was is beyond me. You just look like a total and utter numpty when a Fred like me drops you.

Where do we stand on people wearing yellow or pink jerseys?


----------



## asterix (3 Jul 2011)

I do wave to people outside York but I am usually going much too fast to notice if they wave back or not. I'd imagine they would be too impressed not to, and no doubt many of them applaud me as well.

My apparel consists of lycra shorts and whatever jerseys I can pick up cheap as possible but preferably free. My shoes are from Lidl and very good they are too.


----------



## Adasta (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> If you buy team jersey cos it is cheap I can see the point, though I've always found club or generic stuff just as good and just as cheap.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Where do we stand on people wearing yellow or pink jerseys?



You're right, but I don't discriminate between club jersey/replica jersey/generic jersey - I mainly go on price/quality/aesthetics.

I'd wear a pink jersey.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Where do we stand on people wearing yellow or pink jerseys?




Ooh, don't forget the pretty polka dot one!


----------



## apollo179 (3 Jul 2011)

Its the endless signing autographs that i find tiresome.


asterix said:


> I do wave to people outside York but I am usually going much too fast to notice if they wave back or not. I'd imagine they would be too impressed not to, and no doubt many of them applaud me as well.
> 
> My apparel consists of lycra shorts and whatever jerseys I can pick up cheap as possible but preferably free. My shoes are from Lidl and very good they are too.


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2011)

I've noticed a difference recently depending on which bike I'm on, the Vaya with drops got a certain level of acknowledgement, some of which has vanished since moving to flat bars. The drop bar Burls gets more acknowledgement but also some strange looks at the disc brakes.

As usual I'll say hi to anyone, bike or no bike, as long as I have the breath, but I really don't care if I'm blanked, I just find it humorous.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> I've noticed a difference recently depending on which bike I'm on, the Vaya with drops got a certain level of acknowledgement, some of which has vanished since moving to flat bars. The drop bar Burls gets more acknowledgement but also *some strange looks at the disc brakes*.
> 
> As usual I'll say hi to anyone, bike or no bike, as long as I have the breath, but I really don't care if I'm blanked, I just find it humorous.



every ruddy rider coming the other way this morning!


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> every ruddy rider coming the other way this morning!



 After departing yesterdays ride to head home I passed one roadie, opposite directions I couldn't actually pass a snail at present, and I swear there was a quadruple take from him. I half expected him to turn around and catch up to see if his eyes had been deceiving him.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> After departing yesterdays ride to head home I passed one roadie, opposite directions I couldn't actually pass a snail at present, and I swear there was a quadruple take from him. I half expected him to turn around and catch up to see if his eyes had been deceiving him.



on Friday afternoon, whilst bimbling about the local lanes I was overhauled by a roadie. Nothing odd about this but his question was a bit odd. "Are those disc brakes?", "Yep!", "Do they work?", "Yep", etc., etc..


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2011)

I'd like to think it isn't snobbery but just folk to encased in their own efforts to notice others. I find it doesn't really matter what bike I'm/ they are on, some folk are more pleasant than others :-)


----------



## Adasta (3 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> I'd like to think it isn't snobbery but just folk to encased in their own efforts to notice others.



So it is for me. I don't regonise other cyclists when I see them on the road; they're part of the traffic, just like a car or a bus. Sometimes I talk to people at the lights if I feel like it; sometimes people speak to me. In general though, it's simply not possible to acknowledge everyone.

It's different when cycling in the countryside, though!


----------



## pepecat (3 Jul 2011)

I like the team kit, but not sure if I'd buy one (or wear it)..... I have a mont ventoux shirt bought at the cycle shop in Bedouin a couple of years ago. Now the only thing I've ever been up mont ventoux in/on is a car. I have NOT cycled up it.... hence i have not yet worn the shirt out cycling. I figure all the better roadie types (though looking at me in the lycra people prob think i'm a 'roadie type') would snort and laugh at me struggling up hills in a mont ventoux top. I don't feel 'good' enough to wear it yet. 
Same for the team jerseys. I kinda feel like i need to be able to whoop along at 20mph to justify wearing a pro jersey.....


----------



## E11a (3 Jul 2011)

I always give a nod to other cyclists. Like HLaB, I've found it doesn't matter what bikes people are on, some nod back and others don't.


----------



## marzjennings (3 Jul 2011)

I don't get a lot of time to ride, so most of my riding is of the training sort rather than the social sort. And when I'm training, I'm sorry, but answering the odd hello, nod and wave from over cyclists is not at the top of my priority list. 

Usually the best I can muster is a wee nod, but that's about it while I'm concentrating on cadence, HR, average speed, hydration and the road ahead.

Now when I have the time and I'm just out for a pootle, I'm a waving, how's it going freak, but those rides are few and far between.


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2011)

Two double hellos today, I saw two tandems, which is a first and both being ridden by young people, ie under 30.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jul 2011)

I wave or say hello to most cyclists, and often pedestrians on my riding. I do tend to be out on rural roads most of the time though.

As for team kits, I played football in Huddersfield Town Shirts and even England shirts at different times. I never thought I was part of the team but it was a bit like the dream you have of actually turning out to play for the team you support. I don't see cycling as any different (although to be fair I don't own any team kit). Same with yellow/pink/world champ/etc. jerseys, and there is actually a YACF polka-dot jersey option (including ironic sized ones)


----------



## italiafirenze (3 Jul 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I wave or say hello to most cyclists, and often pedestrians on my riding. I do tend to be out on rural roads most of the time though.
> 
> As for team kits, I played football in Huddersfield Town Shirts and even England shirts at different times. I never thought I was part of the team but it was a bit like the dream you have of actually turning out to play for the team you support. I don't see cycling as any different (although to be fair I don't own any team kit). Same with yellow/pink/world champ/etc. jerseys, and there is actually a YACF polka-dot jersey option (including ironic sized ones)



I just played two games of football in a Chelsea shirt with David Luiz and number 4 on the back. I suppose that's who I wish to emulate when I play. I used to ride in a yellow 1999 TdF jersey, I would wear a Phil Gil belgian champs, or a Jens Voigt Leopard Trek jersey quite happily as equally I would wish to emulate those great cyclists. I don't because I don't like polyester jerseys on the bike.

Full Cervelo Test Team kits are common round here, never riding a Cervelo though.


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Jul 2011)

Simple question ......... Is there any reason why on earth a fellow cyclist can't acknowledge another cyclist with a simple nod/wave/hello/raise of the finger which takes a nano second ?? No matter wether they training/social ride or what ?? 
I think not !!


----------



## Adasta (3 Jul 2011)

tiswas-steve said:


> Simple question ......... Is there any reason why on earth a fellow cyclist can't acknowledge another cyclist with a simple nod/wave/hello/raise of the finger which takes a nano second ?? No matter wether they training/social ride or what ??
> I think not !!



Simple answer: cyclist does not notice salutation due to being preoccupied.


----------



## The_East_Stand_View (3 Jul 2011)

I find around 60% respond to me. One Xmas me and another regular commuter stopped to pass Xmas best wishes. It was cool.


----------



## marzjennings (4 Jul 2011)

tiswas-steve said:


> Simple question ......... Is there any reason why on earth a fellow cyclist can't acknowledge another cyclist with a simple nod/wave/hello/raise of the finger which takes a nano second ?? No matter wether they training/social ride or what ??
> I think not !!



Do you think athletes doing training laps on the 400m track say hi to everyone they pass?

We may share the same road, but we're not all there for the same reason. You're having a great ride and greeting folks as you ride, that's cool. Usually 2 hours into a training ride I'm in pain and a simple nod/wave/hello/raise of the finger is a lot to ask, sorry.


----------



## gallego1968 (4 Jul 2011)

Well i am going to carry on saying hello to other cyclist and if they don't reply that's their problem.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jul 2011)

The_East_Stand_View said:


> I find around 60% respond to me. One Xmas me and another regular commuter stopped to pass Xmas best wishes. It was cool.


What? Christmas wishes in July!!!They will be starting the ads on TV next.


----------



## Oldbloke (4 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> If you buy team jersey cos it is cheap I can see the point, though I've always found club or generic stuff just as good and just as cheap.
> 
> If you wear retro stuff, honouring the teams and riders of the past then chapeau. But to dress like a wannabee, right down to the socks, in the current team kit, when you are a never was is beyond me. You just look like a total and utter numpty when a Fred like me drops you.
> 
> Where do we stand on people wearing yellow or pink jerseys?





Surely yellow gives you a better chance than evens of being spotted by myopic/drunk/just plain stupid drivers?

Not so sure about pink though...PC prevents me from commenting


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2011)

tiswas-steve said:


> Simple question ......... Is there any reason why on earth a fellow cyclist can't acknowledge another cyclist with a simple nod/wave/hello/raise of the finger which takes a nano second ?? No matter wether they training/social ride or what ??
> I think not !!



whilst I will nod to all and sundry you beg the question...

Why should they?


----------



## GrasB (4 Jul 2011)

tiswas-steve said:


> Simple question ......... Is there any reason why on earth a fellow cyclist can't acknowledge another cyclist with a simple nod/wave/hello/raise of the finger which takes a nano second ?? No matter wether they training/social ride or what ??
> I think not !!


For me when I'm riding hard I'm aware of 'objects' which have size, shape, speed & trajectory, the further processing of detail is pointless & ties up the brain time needed to spot animals at the side of the road, pot holes, keeping an eye on that ped' who is walking down the road, spotting the motorist who is probably going to completely misjudge your speed, etc... Now if one of those objects deviates from it's expected behaviour then I'll look at the detail, but until that happens it's just an object.


----------



## Jezston (4 Jul 2011)

I must admit if I'm on my commute and another cyclist who I don't know waves or says hello I feel a bit awkward and might not respond. I'm too preoccupied thinking "who's that? Do I know him? Why did he say hello?" to respond. Maybe it's because I'm from London.

Conversely, if I'm out on a social ride I'm more likely to be sociable, everyone I'm out on a ride with is my friend including those we just come across.

It's not snobbery to not reply to a hello from a stranger, it's _normal._


----------



## tiswas-steve (4 Jul 2011)

I'm seeing everyone,s point on why they do or why they don't acknowledge a fellow cyclist , so fair nuff guys .... Be a boring world if everyone took the same view ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2011)

gallego1968 said:


> Well i am going to carry on saying hello to other cyclist and if they don't reply that's their problem.



But it's not their problem is it? You are the one who seems to have a problem if someone doesn't respond.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> I must admit if I'm on my commute and another cyclist who I don't know waves or says hello I feel a bit awkward and might not respond. I'm too preoccupied thinking "who's that? Do I know him? Why did he say hello?" to respond. Maybe it's because I'm from London.
> 
> Conversely, if I'm out on a social ride I'm more likely to be sociable, everyone I'm out on a ride with is my friend including those we just come across.
> 
> It's not snobbery to not reply to a hello from a stranger, it's _normal._



A bloke said hello to me in ASDA the other day. I wasn't cycling (obviously) but it confused me out to the point that I barely emitted a response. It was as if I knew him, but I couldn't place him for the life of me. I think perhaps he's a mate of Brad Pitt's and he thought I was him.


----------



## Oxo (4 Jul 2011)

Just breezing through this thread and don't want to appear snobbish, so 'Hello' to one and all.


----------



## lulubel (4 Jul 2011)

Someone in a car waved at me while I was in the car with my OH the other day. I waved back, and she asked me who it was. I said, "No idea, but he waved, so I waved back." I generally respond when someone waves at me, and then think, "Did I know you?"


----------



## Bicycle (4 Jul 2011)

Is there snobbery? Sadly there is, but it may help if we put this into some sort of social context.

There really are some dreadful Oiks out there on bicycles. 

One does try to be civil, but they can be terribly difficult to understand, even when their speech extends beyond the usual grunts and mumbles of the lumpen proletariat.

I find that ignoring these awful people is often the best policy. Some of them insist on wearing matching shorts and top. There are others who go as far as to co-ordinate their entire strip with their bicycle.

How utterly, utterly ghastly of them. Quite the opposite of the done thing.

Is there snobbery? Well _dahling_, sometimes the people one meets make any other response quite impossible.

It really is too, too much sometimes!


----------



## endoman (4 Jul 2011)

I commuted today on the road bike, first time, same clothes as on the hybrid, but less waves from non roadies, weird!


----------



## Red Light (4 Jul 2011)

Bicyclist said:


> Just breezing through this thread and don't want to appear snobbish, so 'Hello' to one and all.



They're all too snobbish to reply  But Hello back from me anyway.


----------



## donnyjnk (4 Jul 2011)

I always wave to the fellow cyclists but if they don't acknowledge give them the bird


----------



## Jezston (5 Jul 2011)

donnyjnk said:


> I always wave to the fellow cyclists but if they don't acknowledge give them the bird



Now who's being antisocial?


----------



## Ludwig (5 Jul 2011)

Give em the one fingered highway salute


----------

